# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Having extreme panic attacks after starting college 2 weeks ago?

## Dorothy K.

I moved down into my dorm at Oregon State 2 weeks ago, since I have been down here I have been expirenecing extreme panic attacks, usually I wake up in the middle of the night with a panic attack and then several during the day. Most are triggered by stress of school and being away from home. I plan out all my time and have been ahead in all my classes but Im still stressing over them. Usually, I have upset stomach, a tight chest(trouble breathing), and the feeling of vomiting. Also, since I have been here my eating schedule and appetite have dropped dramatically. I have been second guessing my choice to go to university and my major. I plan on seeing a counseling at my school later this week. My parents have offered to let me come home this up coming weekend, but I'm not sure if that will make my situation better or worse. Also considering taking some time off after this turn to trying to get things figured out and maybe take a few classes at a community close to home. What do I do?

----------


## Chantellabella

First of all welcome to the forum. I see that you're pretty new.

It's good that you have an appoint with your school counselor. They may be able to help you get through whatever is being triggered with you. I'm sorry you're going through this. Keep talking here as you'll find lots of college people who really understand.

----------


## Brandihere

When I first got out of school I went to a university and it was a big mistake for me. I hated the people there and I hated going to my classes and just like you I had second thoughts about my major. I dropped out a couple months into the semester. Then one night I was lying awake scared of my future and I decided to go back to school but now I go to a community college. It is SO much better, I have A's and a couple B's and I can actually get into my dream nursing school now! I don't think I would have been able to if I stayed at that university it was too hard for me.

----------


## Otherside

Moving out and starting at a college is terrifying for everyone. Even more so for people with anxiety. 

Speak with your Councillor and see what she advises, and give it some time at college if you can to see if things improve. Taking time out and working towards getting the anxiety out of control is an option, and it may be the best thing for you. 

Also, as hard as it is (You've probably heard this a millions times before) not managing to eat won't be helping. Concentrate on eating smaller amounts of food often if that's all you can manage at the moment.

----------


## L

I am not long out of college now and hell starting college and moving away is such a big life change so well done for taking that step. I believe that you are doing well and this is something that you need to now learn how to deal with. Going to the counsellor is the right choice so well done for doing that. You will need to put some work into figuring out what is causing the panic attacks and how to prevent them. Mental health is an important part of your life, iby looking after it you become a stronger person  ::): . Give us updates on how you get on and remember to take your time.

Take care
L.x

----------


## shirleam

Hello!  I'm a junior in college now and I know what it's like to suffer from some pretty extreme panic attacks, since I had many last semester, to the point of where I wasn't really eating, sleeping, or functioning at all.  I went to the counseling center at my college and spoke with a counselor who placed me in group counseling and an anxiety reduction/stress relief workshop.  Though the group counseling didn't work out (it actually created more issues with my panic attacks and I felt severely out of place there), the stress relief workshop really helped with my anxiety symptoms.  One of the easiest methods I learned was deep breathing, which you can do literally anywhere without anyone wondering what the hell you are doing.  Also grounding techniques are helpful as well.  

Talking to a counselor can be really helpful because they can explore different treatment options that work for you.  I can tell you that things won't get better overnight, but they will hopefully get better in the long run with some help.

----------


## cathering

I understand the stress of university study ... no course at university is easy ... but take each day one  at a time and a bit of work each day goes a long way in the end... and to be honest university is not everything... there are good college courses that take a year off university for RPL if you do the certificates and diplomas .... and there are private colleges and universities offering courses also... and tafe has so much to offer. 

enjoy what ever you do and stress is part of the fun of it sometimes ....

----------

